# SYNOLOGY DS213j



## skynet50 (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir , je cherche un NAS pour une utilisation Video/Photos/Musiques à mon domicile , mon choix se porte sur le SYNOLOGY DS213j pour le moment . 

j'ai une question avec le server PLEX dans le SYNOLOGY DS213j  possible ou pas  ?

je possède comme matériel , un Ipad2 , Apple TV3 , Imac 2011 , PC windows seven , sony 40 kdl5500 , iphone 4 , Freebox V6 et Freebox Server . 

merci de votre aide et bonne fete à tous .


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Décembre 2013)

Il y a effectivement un serveur PLEX pour un certain nombre de modèles de Synology (très bon choix de NAS, un plaisir à configurer et de multiples packages). Il fonctionne très bien sur mon DS412+.
Par contre, il semble assez gourmand en ressource processeur. Je ne suis pas certain qu'un 213j soit suffisant pour le faire fonctionner correctement.
En tout cas, il ne semble pas mentionné parmis les NAS compatibles sur la page dédiée de Synology, mais vérifie...
Sinon, fais quand même une recherche Google (genre Synology Plex ds213 sans et avec espace entre ds et 213) pour voir si tu trouves des retours d'expérience.
Bonnes fêtes à toi aussi


----------



## skynet50 (7 Décembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse , bonne journée


----------



## yeyette (8 Décembre 2013)

Pour ma part j'ai acheté il y a 6 mois un DS213 avec 2 disques de 3 To, je l'ai connecté à une Borne Airport express pour un accès en Wifi... et bien c'est pas évident à configurer, je ne suis pas un spécialiste en informatique, en configuration réseau etc... mais je suis sur Mac depuis 20 ans et j'arrive à faire à peu près tout ce que je veux dans ce milieu, mais avec ce NAS... c est pas simple... tout le monde en dit beaucoup de bien, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait ce choix... je pense qu il faut y passer pas mal de temps d'emblée pour bien appréhender ce type de média, ce que je n'ai pas fait... ;-(

j ai commencé avec Plex, j'ai essayé, comme toi, pour un Mac, un PC des Ipad... même lorsque je suis arrivé à lancer Plex Serveur sur le Syno (ce qui fut une aventure...) je n'avais pas accès aux film depuis les Ipad... J ai renoncé, j'utilise depuis DSVidéo et me sers du Plex uniquement pour stocker les films, ce perd beaucoup de son intérêt...

Je pense que c'est un bon système, mais faut pas avoir peur de mettre les mains dans le cambouis... Si tu y arrive dis moi, je suis friand de trucs et astuces... Peut être le 213 n'est pas assez puissant...

Bon courage...


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2013)

L'OS du Synology est probablement ce qui se fait de mieux en terme de NAS, quand tu es sur OS X.
Après, c'est un NAS, donc, effectivement, faut un peu appréhender la chose.
Mais je suis surpris par les difficultés que tu as rencontrées qui semblent extrêmes. Après 20 ans sur Mac, tu dois avoir un minimum d'expérience en terme de réseau, et là c'est limite P&P...


----------



## yeyette (8 Décembre 2013)

ben ouai, sans doute, je dois être formaté simplicité Mac... ;-) J'ai eu l'occasion de tester Windows 8 cette semaine, j'ai vachement de mal à raisonner autrement :-(

Pour le NAS, ce que je lui demandais, c'est juste centraliser ma vidéothèque, ma biblio Aperture et Itunes et c'est vrai que pour aucune de ces fonctions je ne suis totalement satisfait... Pour Itunes je suis, à chaque fois que je le démarre, obligé de le localiser, il m'a créé des dossiers "#recycle" et des fichiers "temp" partout et il attend que je lui fournisse le lien "itunes librairy.itl"... et le tout est de plus en plus lent... Pour Aperture ça va à peu près, mais c'est super lent... remarque il souffre de la comparaison avec un SSD fraichement installé dans mon MBP (par mes soins !!! ;-)) et une seconde bibliothèque Aperture...

j'en suis à me demander si je vais tout revendre pour prendre une grosse "TimeCapsule", sans doute plus à ma portée...

A la décharge du système, je ne suis pas très persévérant... ;-)


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2013)

Oui, je commence à voir tes soucis.
Bon, c'est un disque réseau, ça va à la vitesse du réseau, hein. Donc pour Apperture, c'est certain que comparé à un SSD... 
Mais t'auras pas mieux avec une TimeCasule.
Pour iTunes, le problème est plus lié à iTunes qu'au NAS.
J'ai ma bibliothèque iTunes sur le NAS, mais c'est effectivement pas sans contraintes. Lorsqu'iTunes est ouvert avant que le NAS soit monté, ou, pire, à chaque suspension d'activité (qui démonte le NAS), iTunes redéfinit la bibliothèque par défaut (dans ton dossier musique local), voire ne définit plus aucune bibliothèque du tout... Ça met effectivement vite le bordel...
Tu t'en tires en ne mettant jamais ton Mac en veille (c'est mon cas, pour des tas d'autres raisons), ou en créant un cron qui vérifie et/ou monte régulièrement la partition NAS sur laquelle tu as ta bibliothèque iTunes (mais même là, c'est pas toujours ça).
Avec une TC, t'auras à priori les mêmes soucis...


----------



## yeyette (9 Décembre 2013)

Bon ba tu me rassures au moins sur un point... ;-) tu fais du ménage de temps en temps dans ton dossier Itunes ? si oui comment ? 

En repondant à ce post, je me suis relancé, une Nieme fois dans la configuration de Plex et ça a l'air de marcher un peu mieux... il est parti pour indexer mes films, ce qu il ne m'a jamais proposé jusqu'alors... je laisse faire, on verra demain matin... peut être une bonne surprise... je l'avais désinstaller pour essayer de mettre Plex serveur sur mon Mac et cibler le dossier films du NAS, mais j'avais de gros soucis d'indexation des films (en anglais et très partiel...). Je l'ai donc réinstallé ce soir et j'ai eu accès à des paramètres qu il ne m avait pas demandé auparavant... il y a peut être eu un MàJ... (?) je vous raconte demain...

Pour le SSD, c'est magique !!! je m attendais à de l'amélioration, c'est une transformation !!! j'y ai passé un peu de temps mais ça vaut le coup...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Décembre 2013)

Je vire tous les fichiers temporaires à la con...


----------



## yeyette (9 Décembre 2013)

C'est à dire tous les .temp ?


----------



## yeyette (9 Décembre 2013)

Alors retour de cette nouvelle installation de Plex, ravi pour l'indexation, tout en français, titres et syno (psis) ;-)... c est déjà une avancée... pour le reste, lorsque je tente de lire un film, j ai un joli "Cannot load M3U8 404 not found"... heureusement, VLC est mon ami ;-)


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Décembre 2013)

Oui, tous les temps et autre #recycle. Garde les fichiers itunes library et music library, par contre !
Pour Plex, aucune idée de ce qui se passe. 
Ton paquet est à à jour ? Ta version de l'os du synology (DSM je crois qu'il appellent ça) aussi ?


----------

